# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Mỹ >  Ngắm "vũ điệu" nóng bỏng của cát

## hangnt

Đôi lúc ta sẽ thấy cát thú vị lạ kỳ trong những "vũ điệu" độc đáo của riêng nó.


Một cảnh tượng rất hiếm gặp và đẹp mắt. Các dải cát đã “tóm” những trận mưa và biến chúng thành các hồ nước xanh như ngọc giữa biển cát mênh mông.

Với đường bờ biển dài 7.491km và nhiều sa mạc ở phía Bắc đất nước, Brazil sở hữu rất nhiều bãi cát đẹp mê người. Thật dễ hiểu vì sao nơi đây lại là điểm yêu thích của các nhiếp ảnh gia yêu thích chụp các đồi cát. Chùm ảnh dưới đây đã ghi lại rất nhiều nét độc đáo của cát tại đất nước Nam Mỹ này.

Đầm Xanh là một địa điểm du lịch nổi tiếng của Brazil. Nằm giữa các đụn cát mềm mịn như nhung, khu vực này được biết tới nhờ làn nước trong vắt đến mức kinh ngạc.


Trên nền cát vẫn còn ẩm ướt của mùa mưa, con sông lớn mang theo các chất màu tiết ra từ vỏ cây của khu rừng phía xa đang biến nơi đây thành một bảng pha màu vẽ khổng lồ giữa đất trời. Nhìn nó còn giống một tách cafe nhiều sữa thơm ngon.


Các loài thực vật thủy sinh như đang nhảy múa trên làn nước và chỉ được giữ lại nhờ phần thân mọc từ lớp cát phía dưới. Ở các vùng cát ven biển, sự sống rất phong phú và đa dạng.

Làn nước sẫm màu của sông Rio Negro (có nghĩa là sông đen) đang uốn mình qua những đụn cát.Con sông này chảy qua những khu rừng rậm và mang theo hóa chất tiết ra từ thân cây, vì thế tạo ra màu sô cô la đặc biệt. Đến khi hòa vào các hồ nước, tảo sẽ biến nước trở lại màu xanh tinh khiết.

Tại các đồi cát, người ta còn nuôi các bầy dê. Khi mùa mưa tới, chúng được thả tự do và tha hồ ăn cây cỏ vốn phát triển rất nhiều dưới thời tiết thuận lợi. Khi các đợt gió nóng của mùa khô tràn về, người ta mới gom đàn dê lại để dễ chăm sóc.

Con thuyền đánh cá được neo trên bờ cát ở một vùng ven biển. Vào mùa khô, ngư dân sẽ khai thác cá ở các vùng nước còn sót lại tại đây. Khi mùa mưa tới, họ lại phóng thuyền ra khơi, tìm đến với những đàn cá lớn ngoài đại dương.

Những ngọn gió không ngơi nghỉ đã tạo ra các đường vân song song trên mặt đồi cát. Thần gió thậm chí còn chuyển triệu triệu tấn cát tới các rừng đước vốn mọc trên mặt nước và lấp hầu hết các thân cây dưới lớp cát dày, chỉ để lại vài ngọn trơ trụi.


Những triền cát mượt mà như kem và làn sóng long lanh tại nơi đây là ngôi nhà của chim trời, cá và cả các chú rùa hiền lành. Tuy nhiên, sự cân bằng sinh thái luôn rất mong manh, vì thế người ta rất hạn chế con người "lảng vảng" ở đây. Những người thích đi bộ đường dài hoặc đạp xe luôn được chào đón, trong khi các loại phương tiện cơ giới đều bị cấm.

----------


## showluo

Đẹp như những bức tranh nghệ thuật vậy
Bàn tay tạo nên nó không phải là con người mà là thiên nhiên  :love struck:

----------


## Taeyeon0903

Nhìn như những gợn sóng mây vậy :X
Perfect ^^

----------


## thientai206

nhìn cứ như tranh trừu tượng

----------


## dung89

những bức ảnh đẹp!

----------

